# KIAN



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

2021 built KIAN arriving for Tilbury Dock on the 23rd August 2021


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

China Navigation, impeccably turned out as usual.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Makko

Is Butterfield & Swire now known as China Navigation?

Note the "dodgers" on wings of bridge - old men must not get their heads wet!

They were agents for Blue Funnel in my day as well as ship owners.

BW
J


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

John,
Let me check tomorrow. There has been some movement, spinning off parts of the business. Not only were they agents, but Alfie's partners! Involved also in Scotts' SB. I was very excited to be on one recently, the closest that you can get to a Blue Flue nowadays!
Rgds.
Dave


----------

